# shelter island anchoring



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m planning a trip to Shelter Island 4th of July weekend. Any tips on best places to anchor or pick up a mooring?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here is a link to a map of San diego bay.
http://www.spl.usace.army.mil/co/navigation/sandiego/images/sdgenerallg.jpg In it you will se a few of the available anchorages.

I suggest you try to anchor in Glorietta bay off of Coronado Island. They put on a spectacular fire works show. It fills up fast so get there early. Also stay well away from the shore line when going under the coronado bridge. On the west side of the bay there are some shoals. 
I believe Harbor island does allow anchoring for up to 48 hours just as you enter the inlet across from the Harbor masters office. But when you get there check with them to be sure.
Hope this helps. Enjoy the 4th
Richard "Variant" 1967 CAL 25 #530


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks -but actually I was talking about shelter island, ny. But if I ever sail out to sunny CA, I''ll keep your advice in mind! Anyone know about the NY island anchoring?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Anchoring should be possible in Coecles Harbor, on the West side of Shelter Island. Though it''s not overly deep (11''max on my chart) it is very well protected. Finding a free spot on July 4 may be difficult. I do not know what facilities are available at Coecle''s Harbor. At the other end of the island, Deering Harbor has moorings of at least one marina and the Shelter Island Y.C. We unfortunately did not enjoy our visit to the SIYC, but found that the marinas and facilities in Greenport were very pleased to have us there. Freeman''s chandlery in Greenport let us tie up for an entire afternoon while we explored their store and the town. There''s an antique carousel with brass rings to grab for, along with antique and not so antique stores, restaurants, bars, and shops. Greenport is a working fishing port, so they have good facilities. We bought a set of new door hinges to thank Freeman''s, found a marina with a pool for the kids, and stayed several days.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Actually Coecles Harbor is on the Eastern side of Shelter Island. Last year there was shoaling near the entrance to the harbor bringing the depth down to around 5.5-6 feet or so. I would give Coecles Harbor Marina (516-749-0700) a call and see what they have to say. They also have moorings and slips available. While I love Coecles Harbor you will be closer to the very modest town if you stay in Dering Harbor. Alas, I don''t think they will let you anchor there. You might try West Neck Harbor in the SW Corner of the island; have never been there but it seems nice and seems to have depth. Good luck.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Actually Coecles Harbor is on the Eastern side of Shelter Island. Last year there was shoaling near the entrance to the harbor bringing the depth down to around 5.5-6 feet or so. I would give Coecles Harbor Marina (631-749-0700) a call and see what they have to say. They also have moorings and slips available. While I love Coecles Harbor you will be closer to the very modest town if you stay in Dering Harbor. Alas, I don''t think they will let you anchor there. You might try West Neck Harbor in the SW Corner of the island; have never been there but it seems nice and seems to have depth. Good luck.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Just remembered the area code out there is 631 now.


----------

